# 2016 Spring Beach Gathering - Surfside - 4/23/2016



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Save the date! We're going to move the gathering down the beach a bit this year, between Access Rd #4 and Access Rd #5, about 1/2 mile north/east of Access #4. This will put us on a wider stretch of beach with more separation from Bluewater Highway.

The exact location we will try for can be seen at the link below. If we're not there because someone else is already in this spot, drive a bit in either direction on the beach and you'll find us within 1/4 mile or so in one direction or the other.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/2....2188849,739m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0

I'll arrive on Friday around 4PM or so. There are usually quite a few people Friday night for the pre-party party D) and more people will show up Saturday morning and throughout the day. Most people leave by noon or so on Sunday, but a few hardcore folks stick it out a bit longer sometimes.

If you've never been to a beach gathering, they are always a great time, and a good way to meet a bunch of fellow 2Coolers. If you have a guitar, harmonica, etc., BRING IT! There is always a good jam both Friday and Saturday evenings.

Hope to see y'all there! :brew:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Did you sell the RV? See y'all there.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Last year. 
:cheers: to whoever made this pic, I forgot.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Just Look For The Flag!

Great time to be had by all. Food, Tunes, and Feech!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Yea, sold the RV. I may try to borrow one from a family member. Not sure yet.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

For you folks that have not been.

Got my grub planning hat on already!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

OnedayScratch said:


> For you folks that have not been.
> 
> Got my grub planning hat on already!


Your pins are off, bro. The gathering spot will be just to the NE of where you've pinned Access #5, which is actually Access #4.  Take a look at the map at the link I posted in the original post and compare to yours.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I'll be there for sure! Thanks for having it on my birthday again!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

harbormaster said:


> i'll be there for sure! Thanks for having it on one of my birthdays again!


 fify


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I bet 24 Buds will be a no show again :rotfl:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

FREON said:


> fify


ninety for


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

ShadMan said:


> Your pins are off, bro. The gathering spot will be just to the NE of where you've pinned Access #5, which is actually Access #4.  Take a look at the map at the link I posted in the original post and compare to yours.


Guess the little drop down pics are wrong then.

Oh well, swear I didn't already start the pour....


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Gee, I've never been to a beach gathering. Is it okay to bring beer? 

Puttin it on my calendar. Gotta be in the Big Apple sometime the end of April but I'm a HOPIN' it'll be after that.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Gee, I've never been to a beach gathering. Is it okay to bring beer?
> 
> Puttin it on my calendar. Gotta be in the Big Apple sometime the end of April but I'm a HOPIN' it'll be after that.


Beer licenses are available on Facebook Jack. :dance: :rotfl:


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Great fun! Looking forward to it.

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Last year.
> :cheers: to whoever made this pic, I forgot.


Guess I should have signed it!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)




----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

You put it on a date that I don't have to work a FWE charity fishin' tourney? Well, I guess I'll have to be there.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm in !!!!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

I'll still be at the CTCU!!!

:brew2:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Bobby said:


> I bet 24 Buds will be a no show again :rotfl:


I try Bobby. Baseball, Football, on top of traveling for work, Its never easy. I feel like this might be the one. Just so I can meet you!:texasflag


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

I keep saying I'm going to a gather I will be at this one. Going to make it my first beach trip with the new camper. Beer pong? Washers? Should you break out the beer bong? Do I need sun screen? What's on the menu how can I contribute? Anyone wanna do crawfish? I will have an extra queen bed or 2 if someone's got a generator?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

fouL-n-fin said:


> I keep saying I'm going to a gather I will be at this one. Going to make it my first beach trip with the new camper.


2Cool! C'mone! :cheers:



> Beer pong?


Doesn't work on the beach, too gritty (sand).



> Washers?


All you need to bring is your A Game. We have a couple of ruling champions, I'm sure they'll chime in. haha



> Do I need sun screen?


I would bring some, and some skeeter spray too.



> What's on the menu how can I contribute?


A few people bring grills and meat. Bring some meat to throw on the grill, or a side dish, or whatever. Or paper plates, plastic ustensils, paper towels.



> Anyone wanna do crawfish?


Not usually, too much junk to drag out there to purge and cook em. Plus no water hose. 



> I will have an extra queen bed or 2 if someone's got a generator?


I'm sure you'll find a taker for that.

Nice rig, by the way!


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

MEGABITE said:


> 2Cool! C'mone! :cheers:
> 
> Doesn't work on the beach, too gritty (sand).
> 
> ...


Not gunna lie I'm excited. Already told the wife were taking a half day Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Just got the Condo reserved next to the party! Looking forward to the Spring 2cool fest!


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

MarkU said:


> Just got the Condo reserved next to the party! Looking forward to the Spring 2cool fest!


What is the name of the condo?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Peregrine Condos.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I rented it for a week. I figure I'll get some fishing in on Monday-Wed. Plus my liver will need a break. Before I drive back to Dallas.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Aren't we gonna ever get a sticky on this'n?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Aren't we gonna ever get a sticky on this'n?


Let's just trade posts, Jack. We'll keep it up top.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

fouL-n-fin said:


> I keep saying I'm going to a gather I will be at this one. Going to make it my first beach trip with the new camper. Beer pong? Washers? Should you break out the beer bong? Do I need sun screen? What's on the menu how can I contribute? Anyone wanna do crawfish? I will have an extra queen bed or 2 if someone's got a generator?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theres several old smokeys and whatnot fired up. Mostly hand held wrapped stuff. Grasshoppers, chicken poppers, sausage links...

But if you're game on crawfish, I'm sure we can conjure something up.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

OnedayScratch said:


> Theres several old smokeys and whatnot fired up. Mostly hand held wrapped stuff. Grasshoppers, chicken poppers, sausage links...
> 
> But if you're game on crawfish, I'm sure we can conjure something up.


I have done it before, may try it again :brew2:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1522530&highlight=crawfish


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> I have done it before, may try it again :brew2:
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1522530&highlight=crawfish


We did have an awesome crab boil for breakfast.


----------



## Creekfisher (Oct 6, 2015)

I will try to make it to my first 2cool gathering! Are tents allowed? Or is it a better idea to rent a hotel room by the beach? No girlfriend or wife, just a case of beer and me coming!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Creekfisher said:


> I will try to make it to my first 2cool gathering! Are tents allowed? Or is it a better idea to rent a hotel room by the beach? No girlfriend or wife, just a case of beer and me coming!


Yes, bring a tent, table, chair, wood for the fire, and of course fishing gear. We'll have kayaks to take bait out for the big guns but you can Wade the surf or cross over into Christmas Bay. BYO drinks and food but I try to sample all cuz there is some mighty good grub floating around.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

OnedayScratch said:


> Theres several old smokeys and whatnot fired up. Mostly hand held wrapped stuff. Grasshoppers, chicken poppers, sausage links...
> 
> But if you're game on crawfish, I'm sure we can conjure something up.


Sounds good we will talk more as it gets closer. Looks like I'll make it out Saturday morning for the night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Washers!!!! Who said washers? Oh yes the reining back to back Champs will be there. What say ye Shaddy?


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Chazz1007 said:


> Washers!!!! Who said washers? Oh yes the reining back to back Champs will be there. What say ye Shaddy?


Yessir!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm bringing my Washer. She refused to stay home...


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MarkU said:


> I'm bringing my Washer. She refused to stay home...


The only chunkin mine does is the plates, hammers or picture frames at me when I misbehave.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

MarkU said:


> I'm bringing my Washer. She refused to stay home...


That's funny right there! I just finished a sink full of dishes when I read your post.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I will be there with fire wood, food, my wife and a few friends. Hope the weather is nice, this time I think we should do a contest as to who can make fire with out conventional stuff.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Early weather report. Looking good!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Should be off work that weekend, gonna have to air out the ole tent!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I took that Friday and Monday off. :dance:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Guys, I was informed that the place marker on the map in my first post is incorrect and the Access Road map OneDayScratch posted is correct. I've reviewed and found this to be the case, so I've created a new map with a corrected marker at the link below. I'll ask the mods to update my original post also with the corrected marker.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/29%C2%B000'47.6%22N+95%C2%B012'22.9%22W/@29.0053941,-95.2188849,739m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0

Essentially, the directions are the same as I gave previously, though. You can enter at Access #4 and go east (left) on the beach or enter at #5 and go west (right) on the beach. We'll be somewhere between the two access roads, wherever we can find the widest beach with the most privacy from the road.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

ShadMan said:


> Guys, I was informed that the place marker on the map in my first post is incorrect and the Access Road map OneDayScratch posted is correct. I've reviewed and found this to be the case, so I've created a new map with a corrected marker at the link below. I'll ask the mods to update my original post also with the corrected marker.
> 
> http://www.google.com/maps/place/29%C2%B000'47.6%22N+95%C2%B012'22.9%22W/@29.0053941,-95.2188849,739m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0
> 
> Essentially, the directions are the same as I gave previously, though. You can enter at Access #4 and go east (left) on the beach or enter at #5 and go west (right) on the beach. We'll be somewhere between the two access roads, wherever we can find the widest beach with the most privacy from the road.


Man that's going to be a long "walk of shame", to the condo...  :brew2:


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

That's ok as one of us will give you a ride, no worries. Just a good time to be had by all. You will be safe


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Ocean Village In Surfside still has lots of rooms available. Nice place.

http://www.oceanvillagehotel.com/

LisaLuv and my wife are booked there Fri and Sat nights, she's not dragging the RV this time


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

MEGABITE said:


> Ocean Village In Surfside still has lots of rooms available. Nice place.
> 
> http://www.oceanvillagehotel.com/
> 
> LisaLuv and my wife are booked there Fri and Sat nights, she's not dragging the RV this time


Stayed there a few times. We stayed there for the fall 2cool gathering. We'll never give them another penny. Good luck!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

MarkU said:


> Stayed there a few times. We stayed there for the fall 2cool gathering. We'll never give them another penny. Good luck!


 We've never had any problems there *knocking on wood*


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> We've never had any problems there *knocking on wood*


Except for that strange itching, huh? :rotfl:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

ShadMan said:


> Except for that strange itching, huh? :rotfl:


We got crabs at da beach!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

OnedayScratch said:


> We got crabs at da beach!


Sorry 'bout your luck!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Sorry 'bout your luck!


I'm not THAT lucky......

There have been these kinds though.....


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

One month away!


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

I'll have an open bed or 2 in the camper but haven't got around to buying a generator. Will trade bed for power lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

So how bad is that place, some folks were opting for that in stead of a tent and no shower.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

sea hunt 202 said:


> So how bad is that place, some folks were opting for that in stead of a tent and no shower.


If you're asking about Oceanvillage. The place is decent. We've stayed there on 3 different occasions.

We had an issue the last time we stayed there. It was during the "Fall 2cool gathering". When we got back to our room Sat night. That quasi Tropical storm hit. And the un occupied room next to us. Had the back porch door unsecured. So the wind made it slam all night long. Literally shook the walls. No one was in the office. We even called the police around 4 am. To see if they could get a hold of mgmt. They even came out in the awful weather. But found no one, on site. That room has to be trashed. We had water leaking into our room, from the base boards. Anywho, literally no sleep that night. When the office folk showed up the next morning, 8-ish. I had a chat with them. I wanted Sat night comped, I agreed to pay for Thursday, and Fri night. (It's not like it's the San Luis resort. And we used the facilities. It was just a place to sleep, for $150.00+ a night.) But they basically told us to pound sand. So they suck donkey nutz in my book.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MarkU said:


> If you're asking about Oceanvillage. The place is decent. We've stayed there on 3 different occasions.
> 
> We had an issue the last time we stayed there. It was during the "Fall 2cool gathering". When we got back to our room Sat night. That quasi Tropical storm hit. And the un occupied room next to us. Had the back porch door unsecured. So the wind made it slam all night long. Literally shook the walls. No one was in the office. We even called the police around 4 am. To see if they could get a hold of mgmt. They even came out in the awful weather. But found no one, on site. That room has to be trashed. We had water leaking into our room, from the base boards. Anywho, literally no sleep that night. When the office folk showed up the next morning, 8-ish. I had a chat with them. I wanted Sat night comped, I agreed to pay for Thursday, and Fri night. (It's not like it's the San Luis resort. And we used the facilities. It was just a place to sleep, for $150.00+ a night.) But they basically told us to pound sand. So they suck donkey nutz in my book.


So, if Colorado has mountain oysters then I guess those are kinda like Monterey Pepper papas'?

That sux. Hind sight 20-20, Shaddy had the extra bed....now he's even got the "barracks".


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

OnedayScratch said:


> So, if Colorado has mountain oysters then I guess those are kinda like Monterey Pepper papas'?
> 
> That sux. Hind sight 20-20, Shaddy had the extra bed....now he's even got the "barracks".


Shad offered us a room. The wife wanted to go back. I guess she was afraid I may have got alcohol poisoning if I stayed longer. Women... What you gonna do? Can't always leave them at home...


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Hey Jeff, a quick question. I plan on being there on Saturday. As far as I know, and unless something really bad comes up I will be there and Miss Pam will too if she is able. I was just wondering what time Kim's service/ceremony/memorial is set to begin. Has there been a time set yet. If not would you please get with Kim's sister and see what she has planned. 

I don't know what time I'll be getting there but I don't want to miss anything. Thanks!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Jack, it's supposed to be at 2:00PM on Saturday.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

ShadMan said:


> Jack, it's supposed to be at 2:00PM on Saturday.


Correct, Sir.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I just read where the Brazoria County Commissioners banned campfires on all beaches starting January 1st!! :hairout: WTH!!??


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I haven't seen that anywhere. The only thing I could find was a Facebook post by Quintana Beach Park this winter stating that the burn ban has been lifted and campfires are allowed again.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> I just read where the Brazoria County Commissioners banned campfires on all beaches starting January 1st!! :hairout: WTH!!??


April Fools


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)




----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I was just coming back to post that I thought I may have been April Fool'ed. Haha!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

We love us some FIRE


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Thanks for the good info. It's lookin' like I'm really going to make this one!


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

OK, 3 weeks left till a great time on the beach. Get the cob webs off and start getting gear ready!!!:texasflag


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Point tourney last week. Rich had a great time. Fisherman for life, will be back on the boat next year. Guess where I'm at, find the cat? 41.5, 35.5, 36.25,brusers.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

2 weeks! I'm ready already....


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Looks like me and my bride nay make this one finally, any room for a beginer guitar picker? My wife is a beginner but her dad made her a pretty awesome acoustic and she is lokking for tips?

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

*shaky*

Jody and I would love to visit with you guys if you make it up this way
If shes not at work then we'll be there


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Shaky said:


> Looks like me and my bride nay make this one finally, any room for a beginer guitar picker? My wife is a beginner but her dad made her a pretty awesome acoustic and she is lokking for tips?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


Heck ya. I'd love to see the thing too.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Shaky said:


> Looks like me and my bride nay make this one finally, any room for a beginer guitar picker? My wife is a beginner but her dad made her a pretty awesome acoustic and she is lokking for tips?


Absolutely!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Will there be Prasek sausage on the grill?


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Harbormaster said:


> Will there be Prasek sausage on the grill?


Praseks sausage with chile pequin, best store bought sausage.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Harbormaster said:


> Will there be Prasek sausage on the grill?


Bring some and chunk it on the pit.

Sure like their jerky.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I've yet to walk out of there with anything that wasn't good!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> I've yet to walk out of there with anything that wasn't good!


You must have never come out with FOF... :rotfl:


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

hay one day snatch I will see you there, cant wait , we got a new yak cant wait


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

sea hunt 202 said:


> hay one day snatch I will see you there, cant wait , we got a new yak cant wait


Now that's funny....


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

I think I might make it out!  What can I bring?!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

2cool! We always need side dishes, utensils/paper towels, and fire wood


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, after consulting numerous times with OnedaySnatch. This year, I will be making the famous grilled oysters. Actually ran into Chazz on Sunday at the Dickinson Home Depot. He will be bringing a wok for his famous shrimp tacos. It is on, can't wait


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Matt.... Are you bringin the tunes? Dang, I wish that I lived closer.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Dick Hanks said:


> Matt.... Are you bringin the tunes? Dang, I wish that I lived closer.


He's not allowed.....:cheers:

Only tunes are strings and reel drag.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Dick Hanks said:


> Matt.... Are you bringin the tunes? Dang, I wish that I lived closer.





OnedayScratch said:


> He's not allowed.....:cheers:
> 
> Only tunes are strings and reel drag.


Thank God, LOL! Pioneer & sand/salt don't mix well :brew2:


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm bringing my drum set! Anyone got a stage?


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

how bout some deep fried ribs? I can bring my deep fryer and a case of baby backs?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Bring it on! :cheers:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like we're gonna eat well! Looking forward to next weekend!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MarkU said:


> I'm bringing my drum set! Anyone got a stage?


I've got a call into Elon Musk for his landing pad. Maybe we can set you up past the third bar.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

OnedayScratch said:


> I've got a call into Elon Musk for his landing pad. Maybe we can set you up past the third bar.


Cool, I'd have you "Yak" out my gear. But you know how that would probably turn out...  :brew2:

edit: Too soon? LOL!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MarkU said:


> Cool, I'd have you "Yak" out my gear. But you know how that would probably turn out...  :brew2:
> 
> edit: Too soon? LOL!


Wa BAM! And MarkU knocks it outta the park!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

OnedayScratch said:


> Wa BAM! And MarkU knocks it outta the park!


Can I post the video?


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

I'll drop by with ya'll's ice on Fri evening. They're 20# bags, how many would you like?

Timora


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Can I post the video?


We have to wait for the lessons learned/something shared forum...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Freeport Marina said:


> I'll drop by with ya'll's ice on Fri evening. They're 20# bags, how many would you like?
> 
> Timora


There will probably only a few of us there on Friday, most people show up on Saturday. PM'd you with my cell phone #


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

We will be there Friday afternoon.We are going to leave MH at San Luis pass RV park and drive down. I can bring a large ice chest if we need it.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Will be there EARLY sat morning, dawn patrol with the big guns as usual, Bring the Wok and a full tank. Everyone is welcome to use it to cook whatever. Flags will be :texasflag


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Bring washers and ladder golf. have horseshoes if anyone wants to throw. let me know. Also, Ya'll bring a flashlight if you explore in the dunes at night' sn`**k's are out.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

OnedayScratch said:


> We have to wait for the lessons learned/something shared forum...


You need to read Sharkchum's book on How to chunk 12" Mullet. Go Big or go dig sand. LOL:rotfl:


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Ahhh the "KING" of Grasshopper's....."Chazz"

Don't forget skeeter spray.

Going to try and make it.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Chazz1007 said:


> You need to read Sharkchum's book on How to chunk 12" Mullet. Go Big or go dig sand. LOL:rotfl:


Hah!

On another note, I coined a name for those tacos....

Shaddy House Tacos.:dance:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

fishingtwo said:


> Ahhh the "KING" of Grasshopper's....."Chazz"
> 
> Don't forget skeeter spray.
> 
> Going to try and make it.


Yessir he's definitely earned that title...


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow! Perfect conditions if it sticks. Lots of rain mid week which makes for a great gathering. Hope the trout show up in the surf


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Lots of rain during the week leading up to the gathering means a clean, nicely packed beach. Perfect conditions! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

ShadMan said:


> Lots of rain during the week leading up to the gathering means a clean, nicely packed beach. Perfect conditions! Looking forward to it.


We were at the beach yesterday checking out an rv park we haven't been to. Seeing the beach after all the rain I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Beach skate board conditions!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*Started Tooling Up Today*

Got a little bit of koolaide incase anyone gets thirsty.

Plus

A grill and of course a "Tortuga" Rum Cake!!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

looks like a fire works display, fun to be anticipated


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Me and the wife are coming. Will she be the only female?(not that it matters.Cindy gets along with everyone!) She,s making crab balls, I'm doing Crawfish etoufee. It's good, even though I can't spell it.



ETOUFFEE. That's better


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

steve holchak said:


> Me and the wife are coming. Will she be the only female?(not that it matters.Cindy gets along with everyone!) She,s making crab balls, I'm doing Crawfish etoufee. It's good, even though I can't spell it.
> 
> ETOUFFEE. That's better


Yes there are normally women there shaking their heads.

Good, I'm looking forward to o some atuefay!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

steve holchak said:


> Me and the wife are coming. Will she be the only female?(not that it matters.Cindy gets along with everyone!)


Unless something serious occurs, I will be there.  I'm trying to rope my dad and his fiancÃ© into going too.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I need some logistics info. What time on Saturday do the festivities generally start? If I bring my fryer set up do I need to bring my own table and all the fixins? Or do I just set up on my own and start frying? Central cooking/gathering/drinking area, do I need to stake a spot?

Been too many YEARS since I've made one of these shindings so just trying to get my bearings.....also....hope no one objects to my putting a camera to my face everytime I get a chance....


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

We take up about a .10 to a .25 mile of beach, generally in the middle we'll have a localized kitchen/bar/hangout area. Pickers and grinners take a spot in the evening where the wood burns the daily life away and as for pics....you're good. Just don't aim too long at Hooked Up.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Just verified our accommodations for the party.

Steve Holcheck, my wife will be there. But she'll be fishing, or yelling at me. So have your wife bring her pole. I'm sure I can tune out her yelling at me, as well.

Since we're SUV-ing it. I'm bringing down some BBQ brisket for sammiches. And a bunch of chips/sides. I'll bring part of my liquor collection.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

OnedayScratch said:


> We take up about a .10 to a .25 mile of beach, generally in the middle we'll have a localized kitchen/bar/hangout area. Pickers and grinners take a spot in the evening where the wood burns the daily life away and as for pics....you're good. Just don't aim too long at Hooked Up.


LOL!:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

Might be bad news. I think yall remember the last "Texas Beach Party".

http://thefacts.com/free_share/article_5bd9ca73-e294-5096-b891-b5d9a39f0caa.html

Last I heard though, it was going down in Galveston instead.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Jetty Rat said:


> Might be bad news. I think yall remember the last "Texas Beach Party".
> 
> http://thefacts.com/free_share/article_5bd9ca73-e294-5096-b891-b5d9a39f0caa.html
> 
> Last I heard though, it was going down in Galveston instead.


It's in G-Town/Galvatraz. Like I wrote on another thread. If they show up. Us ******** can handle it. "One riot, One Texas Ranger!"


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

MarkU said:


> It's in G-Town/Galvatraz. Like I wrote on another thread. If they show up. Us ******** can handle it. "One riot, One Texas Ranger!"


Might have to get Crowmolester and Louie to show up:rotfl:


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

So,
Clearly the first priority with the weather we've had in the Houston area is safety. With the threat of tornados out of the picture, my thoughts on all the rain turn to how it will affect the fishing at the gathering this weekend. Looks like we'll be close to SLP; can we expect lots of fresh water and runoff in the surf? Will the fresh water push bait fish and / or game fish deeper, or to other locations?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Will Norby be jacked up?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The fishing will be washed out for a while. The water is way up right now, apparently across the road. If it's that high, the entrances are underwater too, at least for the time being.



> Impacts... localized flooding along area beaches especially
> along Highway 87 on the Bolivar Peninsula and possibly Blue
> Water Highway near Surfside.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Mont said:


> The fishing will be washed out for a while. The water is way up right now, apparently across the road. If it's that high, the entrances are underwater too, at least for the time being.


How are we going to know? Shadman, maybe you should go down Thursday and give us a heads up.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

steve holchak said:


> How are we going to know? Shadman, maybe you should go down Thursday and give us a heads up.


There's always fish in the Ocean. They always eat. Just a situation about. What their hitting, and who's biting. I'm thinking Whiting. :brew2:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Mont said:


> The fishing will be washed out for a while. The water is way up right now, apparently across the road. If it's that high, the entrances are underwater too, at least for the time being.


good, the sand will be packed down.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

MarkU said:


> There's always fish in the Ocean. They always eat. Just a situation about. What their hitting, and who's biting. I'm thinking Whiting. :brew2:


I was referring to the beach being underwater, like last year


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Norby is always Jacked up.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

I'll keep you posted on the beach conditions. The water is still high here in Key Largo but its starting to go down.

Timora


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Zeitgeist said:


> Will Norby be jacked up?


He's bringin a new pit they've been working on


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

MEGABITE said:


> He's bringin a new pit they've been working on


That is sweet! Has he cured it yet?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Not sure but you can bet he will just as soon as it's done


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I should be able to make a run down there earlier on Friday just to make sure the beach is accessible. I don't think there will be an issue, but I'll post up a sit-rep as early on Friday as I can make it down there.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

You're a good man there Shadrastablasta!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Oh...and Norby said he still had to add the firebox.

Boy needs to go back to skuule. Ja see the blown out welds on that heap??


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Onedayscratch, you sleeping?:ac550:


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Making SS leaders for the big guns, anyone have any spider weights, bring'em. got chem. lights for night fishing and the kids. will be cook'in beef and shrimp fajitas on the WOK. Anyone is free to use and a full tank of propane.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Chazz1007 said:


> Onedayscratch, you sleeping?:ac550:


Had to do a 24hr deal. Lotttsa watah. Thought I was going again this evening but got a drained site finally.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Man, Boyd's crawfish special, 49 cents a pound thru Thursday. I am tempted to cook a sack or two Friday night. What y'all think?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Man, Boyd's crawfish special, 49 cents a pound thru Thursday. I am tempted to cook a sack or two Friday night. What y'all think?


I triple dog dare ya!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

How else will we keep the Gulls at our camp? Go for it. I plan on eating Beer.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

If anybody is heading down there from the Cypress area, I've got something that I need to get to Coachlaw. PM me and I can meet you somewhere before Saturday. It will fit in your pocket.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Getting the garage staged. Ready for some R&R, Matt buying 12 lbs if Skimps for the wok and a kikk A breakfast Sun. morning. Getting Amp'ed.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Brisket goes on at 6 am. We'll have plenty of BBQ sammiches for the troops.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Beach access #4 this morning at 6am*

The tides are receding.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Freeport Marina said:


> The tides are receding.


Lookin good! Making the poppers right now with some VHII blowing my speakers up!

Thanks for the update.:cheers:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

:brew2:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^ I heard Sharkies closed. So did Red Rock


----------



## LisaLuv (Oct 27, 2014)

Will be there! Bringing a couple tag-alongs.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

If any of you are down early, I may head up to the Blue Gecko or Hawkinsville Station tonight.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Dang Shaddy, is this preps for gett'in the washers "A" game on? www.swell info.com has seas fri 1ft. to flat... Sat FLAT. Get the poles ready, will check on table schimpies and bait tomorrow in the Kemah area. Be there before sunrise, Tina, Shiner (lab.), and me.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Procured the oysters and the butter logs with garlic, chives, parsley & parmigiano reggiano are frozen. Weather is going to be perfect!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'm guessing I'll be down there by noon or maybe a bit earlier. Look for "The Beast" and wave me down if I drive past you.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok, tides are looking good for San 
luis pass High @ around 6 pm. Low @ midnight 1.3'"to5" then midnight to 6am the same. I think the fish will be moving.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

The yak isn't going to make it....


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow! Light winds and absolutely no chance of rain. Friday afternoon, an incoming tide with a North wind. Surf should be flat.


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Ok. We are in for Friday afternoon!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

CoolChange said:


> Ok. We are in for Friday afternoon!


Awesome! :cheers:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

We will be heading that way if I can get the MH out of my muddy yard.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'll be heading that way in about 30 minutes. If anyone has a Sharpie marker, please bring it so we can have folks sign the 2Cool banner. See ya on the beach!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Hitting the road in 10 mins. See ya'll around 3:00!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

ShadMan said:


> I'll be heading that way in about 30 minutes. If anyone has a Sharpie marker, please bring it so we can have folks sign the 2Cool banner. See ya on the beach!


Getting ready


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

CoolChange said:


> Ok. We are in for Friday afternoon!


"CYA on Da Beah" (Crash)


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Tommy and I just hit the seawall, look at that surf


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Etouffee is done


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

So between access 4, and 5?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Reel Girl said:


> So between access 4, and 5?


Look for the flag. We found a good stretch that has some good dunes and plenty of distance from the waters edge.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

The surf looking good.
See any bait?
How about skeeters?


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

We're between Access 4 & 5, closer to 4. Entrances and the beach are well packed, so no issues with a 2WD this weekend. Got us a nice spot with some privacy from the road, a trash can, and some nice, wide parking areas for anyone bringing an RV.

Look for Tommy's 2Cool flag and my Excursion.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

ShadMan said:


> We're between Access 4 & 5, closer to 4. Entrances and the beach are well packed, so no issues with a 2WD this weekend. Got us a nice spot with some privacy from the road, a trash can, and some nice, wide parking areas for anyone bringing an RV.
> 
> Look for Tommy's 2Cool flag and my Excursion.


Awesome!!!! Will see y'all tomorrow!  I might even bake something...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Dang you boys done good you got RG coming. Yall have fun I'll be mowing the lower 40.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Reel Girl said:


> Awesome!!!! Will see y'all tomorrow!  I might even bake something...


4/20 was a couple days ago. Haha!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

ShadMan said:


> 4/20 was a couple days ago. Haha!


 Y'all have fun Jeff. I'm going to make it to one of these some day. :cheers:


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

What's for supper?


----------



## Walk'n Spooks (Mar 14, 2015)

I think i have the wife, baby and dog coming... Bringing the crew! How does that surf look out there? Thinking about fishing it this afternoon or tomorrow morning.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Looks good!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

fishingtwo said:


> The surf looking good.
> See any bait?
> How about skeeters?


When we first got here, there was a bunch of birds chasing a line of bait parallel to the shoreline. I headed them off at the pass but they were a little beyond my casting distance or safe wading diatance. Water is cool.

In regards to your other post, oneday is making brauts. I may wip out the grilled oysters but, the big feast is tomorrow


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

fishingtwo said:


> What's for supper?


Shaddy will be having Lone Star, I'm sure.

:rotfl:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> Shaddy will be having Lone Star, I'm sure.
> 
> :rotfl:


Haha! Working on one right now. So is Norby. 

Good crowd already for Friday afternoon! One more truck just pulled up that's not pictured also.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

See ya in an hour or two.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

All the fancy hotels have drift wood at the entrance, Hotel Zeitgeist.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Hooked Up said:


> See ya in an hour or two.


Guy, bring firewood if you have any please.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Zeitgeist said:


> Guy, bring firewood if you have any please.


Yep, if anyone has firewood, bring it! We don't have any currently.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Big ol pot of beans & sausage going now. We'll be down tomorrow in the AM.
Momma & I, Jr with his wife & our Grandbaby.

Need some fishin' reports so I know if I should load up the trout rods or the shark stuff.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Brew said:


> Big ol pot of beans & sausage going now. We'll be down tomorrow in the AM.
> Momma & I, Jr with his wife & our Grandbaby.
> 
> Need some fishin' reports so I know if I should load up the trout rods or the shark stuff.


Do like a boy scout. Bring both! Be prepared.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

steve holchak said:


> Etouffee is done


Mrs.H making her world famous crab balls.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

43


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Glad you're gonna make it, Jeff! See y'all soon.

Huge turnout for a Friday! Over 20 people here now. Good omen for tomorrow's turnout!


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

Looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

2Cool supports Target's gender neutral policies. Everyone fishing is female and everyone cooking is male. Haha!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I'm ixnaying the fried ribs, gonna bring some chopped beef, fixins, and about a gallon or so or tater salad, fryer is on the fritz after my bloodhound ate the hose. Should be there around noonish........


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Is Z's zipper stuck in that pick? And is that Bobby observing?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

ShadMan said:


> 2Cool supports Target's gender neutral policies. Everyone fishing is female and everyone cooking is male. Haha!


I'm over 50 so by definition I'm gender neutral. :rotfl:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Coachlaw knows oysters!










Solodadio!










Hooked Up & Bobby!


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

I have scuba diving class the whole weekendâ€¦. Post pics!!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Anyone coming from Sargent or Matagorda that can pick something up on the way down?


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Enroute. Anyone passed thru Galv? Traffic crazy?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Think I may ride down there


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Drum on the half shell fo brake fast!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Good turn out! More coming!


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

OnedayScratch said:


> Good turn out! More coming!


Because of all the rain looks like I already had my weekend... Stuck at work to make up for the two rain days early in the week. I should have known any time I plan on making it to a meet work interrupts... Y'all have fun and drink on for me!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

On the way


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

OnedayScratch said:


> Drum on the half shell fo brake fast!


Oooohhh weeeee!


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

I hear there will be a Sharkchum sighting. 
Wish I could be there :walkingsm


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Runway said:


> I hear there will be a Sharkchum sighting.
> Wish I could be there :walkingsm


He made it, and so did Mr. and Mrs. Steve Holchak, Fish doctor. Cindy's crab balls were a hit. And so was my Crawfish ettoufee. Didn't last long!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Runway said:


> I hear there will be a Sharkchum sighting.
> Wish I could be there :walkingsm


Sho nuff!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

It was a pleasure meeting all of you!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

now come on, you can do better than that! Pics and names or you weren't there!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Lol! Here's Zeitgeist, Bobby, OnedayScratch, and me. I forget the other guy's name. Sorry . I wish I would have taken my sunglasses off, but it's me... I promise.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you cutie-you did good and I bet now you have a LOT more boyfriends!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> Thank you cutie-you did good and I bet now you have a LOT more boyfriends!


I wish you would have been there!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Serving as your webmaster is the highest honor I have ever known. I mean that personally to all of you here.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Bout to stop at bucees, anyone need ice?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Always a good time.

A few fish even cooperated 

Nice meeting some new ones.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I swear the gang signs were Bobby's idea.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

OnedayScratch said:


> I swear the gang signs were Bobby's idea.


Bobby is the OG...


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Looks like a great time. Maybe next time it will fall on my off weekend and get to meet more folks. Glad y;all had a great turn out.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

We were on our way had some complications, not too happy about it. Just got done with the whatever we will see yall next time. Have a great one


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

It was a good time as alway's and a big thank's to all the cook's, the food was fantastic.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Pics. coming. Takes me awhile, it's complicated. Had a Real good time, so did my wife Cindy. Glad y'all liked the crab balls and ettoufee.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

*pics*



steve holchak said:


> Pics. coming. Takes me awhile, it's complicated. Had a Real good time, so did my wife Cindy. Glad y'all liked the crab bal
> ls and ettoufee.


 Here


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

*few more*

here


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

*the end*

here


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Reel Girl had one 2cooler falling for her. MATT?????:rotfl:
Shad had a real good time. Got some more video but waiting to see if I get ransom money to not show them.:rotfl:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

wish I could have made it, but im trapped in fort hood for another 10 weeks.. looks like a fun time was had...


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

WillieP said:


> It was a good time as alway's and a big thank's to all the cook's, the food was fantastic.


+1 What Willie said!

Pat and I enjoyed visiting with our old buddies, and meeting new ones. Always a good time. Thank goodness or the great weather.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Did anyone get pics of the balloon release?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Here is the video I made of the Celebration of Kims
I need to apologize for deleting some of the footage while working on it





Please no greenies for this ! Its all about Kim not me.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Please no greenies for this ! Its all about Kim not me.[/QUOTE]

Green in thought to all of y'all. That was an awesome memorial.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Y'all still partying?!? Haha! :brew:

Kim's memorial was awesome. I sure hope when my time comes, mine is as fitting as her's was. She would've loved it.

After four gatherings, Chuck and I finally lost a game of washers. We are no longer undefeated. 

Had a great time seeing everyone again. I'm hoarse and tired, so I know I had fun.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Was the balloon that got caught, lime treuse?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Awesome Bobby! I feel Kim would have been proud of what we all did. I know I have gained some new sisters through this.

God bless 2Cool.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

This was Kim's table.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Whose is it? PM me


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks to OnedayScratch there will forever be a dune in Kim's honor!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

It was a great gathering! Here is a shot of myself with Coachlaw, WillieP and Megabite!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Zeitgeist said:


> It was a great gathering! Here is a shot of myself with Coachlaw, WillieP and Megabite!


It's a wonder the camera still works! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Bobby said:


> Reel Girl had one 2cooler falling for her. MATT?????:rotfl:
> Shad had a real good time. Got some more video but waiting to see if I get ransom money to not show them.:rotfl:


Baw ha! Kristal is nice, I thought this was a video of someone falling down, LOL!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Runway said:


> I hear there will be a Sharkchum sighting.
> Wish I could be there :walkingsm


Indeed, it was great to see Johnny! I have to say, I have never seen him happier. I think it may be something about a little gal he was with


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Another good one in the books! As usual it was great food and great to meet up again with all my 2Cool friends, old and new. I enjoyed the day. 

Kudos to Tommy for his efforts and participation in preparation for Kim's memorial. He is one cool dude and a great addition to the 2-Cool family.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Matt, that's my chair. Hold onto it for me. Bring it down next time you come over!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

ShadMan said:


> Matt, that's my chair. Hold onto it for me. Bring it down next time you come over!


10-4


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

steve holchak said:


> here


The fishing pic is me and a young man named Ryan. He's a great outdoorsman. His catch on Saturday was two whiting and one pompano.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Here are a few....

Getting cranked up

See??? Trout ARE in the surf.

Some nutballs.....


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Good Time*

Had a great time. Enjoyed the food and meeting some new members, and the great memorial held for Kim. Thank for all the members that showed up and helped.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Chazz1007 said:


> Had a great time. Enjoyed the food and meeting some new members, and the great memorial held for Kim. Thank for all the members that showed up and helped.


Chuck, I have been planning on being there ever since I saw the original announcement thread. Was really looking forward to it. Had lodging lined up, the whole nine yards. Well, every force of evil you could think of blew the whole deal, including sick wife, sick dog, and late Friday cardiologist diagnosis that I have Atrial Flutter condition. It's not that big of a deal according to my DR. I am scheduled for Ablation Procedure soon and he says 95% chance I will be completely cured. Course this freaked my wife out and she wanted me to stay home with her this weekend. Being she was not well either, I had no other choice. 
BTW-- sorry I could not help your Mom & Dad with their project, but I think I gave her info where she can find the products she needs.
And, of course to all you other fine folks who were there, please forgive my absence. Looking forward to the fall gathering.
Mike
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Oh! And another thing, and this isn't a shameless plug, a BIG thanks to Freeport Marina for the deliveries of ice!

:texasflag


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

We will always deliver your ice!


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

OnedayScratch said:


> Oh! And another thing, and this isn't a shameless plug, a BIG thanks to Freeport Marina for the deliveries of ice!
> 
> :texasflag


X2 on what Tommy said, and the Freeport Marina koozies. Thank You


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I really had a great time Saturday, it's hard not to have fun when your surrounded by such great people. The only word I can think of to describe it is "Family", because that's what it feels like. It's amazing to see so many different people having such a great time together and I'm proud to be a part of it. I hated to see the washer champs lose, but what do you expect when your playing against true masters like Team Shake-N-Bake. LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for all the pix of the festivities, Folks... I'd give anything to be able to attend one of the 
Gatherings again..but 'mileage'..and trying to hold this "Mini Nursing Home" together just takes 
all of my days at present.. 

Special thanks to Mont..our "Fearless Founder" for offering to saddle up his deluxe motorhome 
and come round up my old bones but fate shot that one down as well.. Many, many thanks 
for the offer, Mont...:cheers:

I'll just have to keep sending my 'deputy'..Bobby ..down there to keep things in order...
Bobby, yore film on Kim and Eds services was great and much appreciated...

Hasta Luego..( in Mex..that's till the next time...mebbe..)...


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

We had a blast! Met lotsa 2coolers, that alone made the trip worth it! My plan was to bring the camp gear early Saturday but it didn't happen. Lucia has been on an inhaler for a week so I didn't wanna have her out to long. Can't wait to rock out again!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Tortuga said:


> Thanks for all the pix of the festivities, Folks... I'd give anything to be able to attend one of the
> Gatherings again..but 'mileage'..and trying to hold this "Mini Nursing Home" together just takes
> all of my days at present..
> 
> ...


It's pretty much plug and play, Jim. Hopefully, I will get to camp out for the fall version this year. I think EZ Ed would like the new version of the Whale.  If you change your mind and want to go, you will always have a ride with me.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Mont said:


> It's pretty much plug and play, Jim. Hopefully, I will get to camp out for the fall version this year. I think EZ Ed would like the new version of the Whale.  If you change your mind and want to go, you will always have a ride with me.


That is 2cool Mont. Offering to come get him. I'm out of green Mont.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

It was great to be on the sand again with great people. 
Good to see everyone. I hope to make it to more in the future. 


Sent from Krash's iPhone6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

My one regret with the weekend was not getting even a sniff on the long lines we had out. My best friend went and bought new 12' rods and another reel, and together we had four lines out with crab, cut mullet, and cut whiting. No takers in 2nd or 3rd guts all day Saturday, and 8-11 Sunday.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Marcie and I just got back to Garland. We had a blast! Good folks, food, tunes, and times! If anyone finds my Liver. Please send it to me...

Team Shake-N-Bake!!!!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Sancroix said:


> My one regret with the weekend was not getting even a sniff on the long lines we had out. My best friend went and bought new 12' rods and another reel, and together we had four lines out with crab, cut mullet, and cut whiting. No takers in 2nd or 3rd guts all day Saturday, and 8-11 Sunday.


I caught a small pompano on a spoon. water so clear, I could see my shoes in 4 1/2 feet of water.Not good for bull reds or sharks, but it sure was pretty!


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Sancroix said:


> My one regret with the weekend was not getting even a sniff on the long lines we had out. My best friend went and bought new 12' rods and another reel, and together we had four lines out with crab, cut mullet, and cut whiting. No takers in 2nd or 3rd guts all day Saturday, and 8-11 Sunday.


Ya shouda had Sharkchum spit on it!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Only thing we forgot was a group picture. Had a lot of folks show up and the regulars that say they will come then not show up.:headknock:rotfl: Did any one get a count of shows?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Bobby said:


> Only thing we forgot was a group picture. Had a lot of folks show up and the regulars that say they will come then not show up.:headknock:rotfl: Did any one get a count of shows?


I know I need to show up but If yall ever want to have a gathering up here I'm game. Its not the beach but its a great place to party.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Only thing we forgot was a group picture. Had a lot of folks show up and the regulars that say they will come then not show up.:headknock:rotfl: Did any one get a count of shows?


Didn't see you Bobby


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Runway said:


> Ya shouda had Sharkchum spit on it!


That's an old secret known only to the fishermen who had this passed down generation to generation. I've caught a few of my fishing buddies spittin'n on that bait and they are very secretive about this method!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Bobby said:


> Only thing we forgot was a group picture. Had a lot of folks show up and the regulars that say they will come then not show up.:headknock:rotfl: Did any one get a count of shows?


I said that a few times Saturday evening and into Sunday. Really wanted one. I ran a head count and think we were close to 100.

Rubberback, you just need to jump in that new caddyranch (told ya to put bull horns on the front) and get your assdown to the beach!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It was a good gathering, for sure. One of Kim's dune in the formative stage.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*2016 Gathering*

Great weather for sure and even some fish biting.:texasflag


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Another good 'un!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Nobody starved, that's for sure


----------

